# IASCA SQC 1x this weekend 8/29 in Chicagoland



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

This Saturday there is an IASCA 1x SQC and spl event at the Route 66 dragway outside Joliet, IL. This will be part of a larger automotive lifestyle event that is going on there. Gates open at 10 am Saturday, and registration ends at 3:00 pm. More info is available on the Facebook event page. 

Here is the link to the Facebook event....

https://www.facebook.com/events/1602243883381789/


Presented by Savage Performance Motorsports and Illinois Motorsports Alliance (IMA)...

RevArena (Race Warz Chicago). The event was renamed due to trademark issues. Everything that was previously set up for Racewarz will still go on as scheduled just simply with an adjusted name. RevArena is a full race day, car show, and live entertainment event allowing all domestic, euro, import, truck, SUV, and motorcycle owners a place to really enjoy an atmosphere full of car people of all kinds!

There will be plenty of fun for everyone!

Activities will include:

-Competitive Racing
-Test and Tune
-Car Show
-Burn out contest
-Live entertainment
-Car Meet
-Models
-Vendors
-IASCA Sound Off Competition


Car show classes:

BEST IN SHOW OVERALL 1st,2nd,3rd

Every vehicle is automatically entered and judged in one of these six classes...

1. Best Domestic
2. Best Foreign/import
3. Best Euro
4. Truck 1st/2nd/3rd
5. SUV 1st/2nd/3rd
6. Motorcycle (Domestic/Foreign/Ruckus)

On your registration form you get to choose a secondary class...

-Acura
-Audi/VW
-BMW
-Dodge/Mopar
-Ford/Shelby
-All GM
-Honda
-Hyundai/Kia
-Infiniti
-Jeep
-Lexus
-Mazda
-Mercedes
-Mitsubishi
-Nissan
-Scion
-Subaru
-Toyota

you also get to choose a specialty class

Lifted 4 Life
Stance (Bagged, Static)
Lowrider
Swapped out (best swapped motor)
Euro overall
Exotic overall (Lambo,Ferrari,Lotus,ect)
Blow Me (best boosted)
Charged up (best supercharged)
Old skool (1989 and older anything)
Vinyl Graphics
Female Driven
Display/Theme
Best Horn
RHD (right-hand drive)
Luxury
Mobile Entertainment
Diesel Anything
People's Choice
Biggest club/crew participation


***Pricing***

General admission per car: $10
General admission per person: $10
(Children 10 & under free)

Test and tune/competitive racing: $10
Car limbo: $10
Burn out contest: $10
Car show: $10
Car show: $10
Sound off competition: $40
Premier Parking: $10

Pre register for premier parking at: 

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/revare...music-entertainment-event-tickets-18112232174

PREMIER PARKING IS FOR THOSE WHO CHOOSE NOT TO PARTICIPATE IN ANY ACTIVITIES THROUGHOUT THE DAY, BUT STILL WANT THEIR CARS TO HAVE PREMIER, RESERVED PARKING IN THE CAR MEET AREA!! NO REFUNDS.

IF YOUR VEHICLE DOES NOT END UP PASSING TECH YOU WILL BE GIVEN TWO OPTIONS. You can move your vehicle to the show vehicle area and participate in the car show for a chance to take something home in one of the many vehicle classes or participate in one of the other activities going on throughout the day and evening.


Basic Itinerary:

9:00am- Setup for vendors and event staff

10am- Gates Open/All event registration open

11am- Track is HOT for everyone once through tech!

2pm- RevArena Competitive Racing Begins

3pm- Car Show Judging Begins 

6pm- Announcement of Car Show Winners

7pm- Car Meet/ Party/ Concert Begins

10:00pm- Event Ends

Competitive Racing Classes:

-Street
-Outlaw


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

I am a maybe for this show.


----------

